# Goat meat gaminess



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

My husband really likes goat and lamb meat and really wants to get some goats. I'm all for getting goats but can't get over the gaminess of the meat. 

-Is there a way to cook out that gamy flavor? 

-Should it age longer?

-Should I soak it in buttermilk first?

-Does the age of the goat make a difference to the taste?

...... Or is that just the way goat/lamb meat tastes? 

Sorry for the barrage of questions.  I just don't really know much about it.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

We have never ever had gamey tasting goat meat no matter what the age.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Older is stronger. I do not like lamb or mutton from wool sheep, no matter what is done it still has a little lanolin taste. We only make summer sausage from sheep mixed with beef. DW and DS eat a little lamb. We really like young goat, will not eat an older billy. I think young goat tastes like young venison, older goat tastes like an older deer. Old billy tastes like a old buck deer in rut....James


----------



## heyrakes (Sep 1, 2008)

you are not tasting gamey ness, but probably the way chevon or mutton just tastes. the way chicken or beef taste. of course the way naturally raised beef and chicken taste, not that stuff that you buy in the store.
Old billy goat does taste like, well old billy goat.
the best thing you can do is eat your goats young, which you should be doing any way, just like you would do cattle or chicken. you also might want to castrate your bucks before they get grown.
one book i would highly recommend is, "home butchering and preserving meat" by Geeta Dardick


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Herbs and spices are good for covering game flavors. Also long cooking times such as simmering in the crock pot all day.. 

Soaking in brine helps too, along with soaking in milk... 

We cooked a deer all day yesterday in the crock pot with lots of herbs and spices.. You'd would never know it was deer.. tasted just like beef and fell apart.. .I had fried up a piece of meat when I started cutting it to see how gamy it was to decide what I wanted to do with the meat.. It was fairly strong... 

Making sausage with it covers the flavor a lot too, especially if you use pork or beef fat while making it.

Also, when you butcher, the more fat you can cut out, the more it helps. A lot of the game flavor is stored in the fat.


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

Thank you all for your advise. It makes sense that most of the gamy flavor is in the fat. And the older the animal the more intense the flavor is. 

DH will be glad to hear this.  But not as happy as me. 


"Get all the advice and instruction you can, so you will be wise the rest of your life." Proverbs 19:20


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2014)

One tip I've heard over and over is to can the meat of gamey animals. One of our acquaintances shot a deer that had been in sage for some time. Absolutely inedible fresh, canned and it tasted fine.


----------

